# Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage



## Böhser Cabal (14. November 2014)

*Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*

Also mein System ist das aus der Signatur.

Core i7 990X, Geforce GTX 980, der Rest ist nicht temperaturrelevant.

Ich habe meine Hardware von der Firma Deltatronic (http://www.deltatronic.de/de) in eines ihrer KOMPLETT lautlosen Gehäuse einbauen lassen.

Die CPU ist auf knapp 3,74GHZ übertaktet, das Hyperthreating habe ich deaktiviert und der CPU spende ich nur so viel Strom wie unbedingt nötig.

Daudurch dass sich ausser meiner Festplatte (wenn sie sich mal dreht, ist meistens eh nur im Schlafmodus) gar nichts dreht, kommt es komplett nur auf die natürliche Luftzirkulation an.

Also alles wird ein wenig wärmer.

Der Furmark wurde als Extremtest hingezogen, mehr als 92°C konnte er nach einer Stunde nie aus der Grafikkarte herauskitzeln, also denke ich hier ist alles im grünen Bereich.

Bei der CPU mache ich mir aber noch hier und da meine Gedanken.

Laut Core Temp erreichen ihre einzelnen Kerne beim Furmark, Prime 95 oder auch nur beim normalen Zocken wie bspw. Starcraft2 mehr als 85°C, teilweise gar 90°C.

Einen Absturz hatte ich in Form von einem eingefrierendem Bild oder Blue Windows noch nicht mitmachen müssen.

Lediglich, dass Windows mit einem --> "" -Smliey kommt, runter fährt und dann neu startet.
(Ich denke das liegt am undervolten, weil beim experimentieren kam der Fehler ständig, und ist mir in letzter Zeit nicht mehr passiert.)

Abstürze wegen einer zu hohen Temperatur hatte ich bisher noch nicht zu beklagen.

So, und jetzt eine Frage an die Runde:

Wie hoch darf im Dauerbetrieb eine Core i7 990X Extreme Edition eigentlich werden?

Laut der INTEL-HP  sind es 67,9°C, was ich mir aber beim mitgeliefertem Standartlüfter vom 990x fast nicht vorstellen kann, denn das Teil ist eine Lachplatte was Kühlung betrifft.


Was sagt die Forengemeinde zu den erreichten Temperaturen?


MFG

PS: Folgendes Bild habe ich von der Deltatronic-HP.

Genau so wird auch mein aktuelles System gekühlt:

Die Seitenwand des Gehäuses ist ein einziger großer Kühlkörper.


http://www.deltatronic.de/images/igallery/resized/1-100/PC_i7_Heatpipe_Setup3-67-800-533-100.jpg


Edit:

Ich habe mal von meinem PC-Innenleben 3 Bilder gemacht, damit ihr euch mal selber ein Bild machen könnt.


----------



## KrHome (15. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*

67,9 ist die Obergrenze der thermischen Spezifikationen. Du betreibst - ganz nüchtern ausgedrückt - die CPU also außerhalb der Spezifikationen. Bei etwas über 100 Grad fangen die Intels dann an zu drosseln. An einem heißen Sommertag dürfte das bei dir passieren.

Der Prozessor wird sicher erstmal so laufen. Wie lange kann dir wohl niemand sagen. Hängt auch von der Chipgüte ab. Irgendwas zwischen ein paar Monaten und etlichen Jahren.

*edit:*
Zu beachten ist dabei aber, dass sich die 67,9 auf die Gehäusetemperatur (am Heat Spreader) beziehen! Die Kerntemperatur liegt in der Regel einige Grad darüber.


----------



## NerdFlanders (15. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*

Ich würde sagen die Temperaturen sind schon mehr als nur grenzwärtig.

Solange der Prozesser nicht drosselt passt dessen Temperatur. ABER du kochst sämmtliche elektronischen Bauteile am Mainboard damit, etwas das ne Zeit lang gut gehen kann, aber nicht muss.

Wie taktet die 980 bei Spielen? (nicht Furmark!) Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen dass sie über 1GHz bleibt (vom Boost mal ganz zu schweigen)

PS: mich nerven mechanische Festplatten tierisch, mein Tipp: ne externe USB 3 Platte mit 1/0 Schalter


----------



## Böhser Cabal (15. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*



KrHome schrieb:


> *edit:*
> Zu beachten ist dabei aber, dass sich die 67,9 auf die Gehäusetemperatur (am Heat Spreader) beziehen! Die Kerntemperatur liegt in der Regel einige Grad darüber.


 
Core Temp zeigt (denke ich mal) die Temperaturen direkt an den einzelnen Kernen an.

Also dürfte ich mit 80-85°C doch im grünen Bereich liegen...(oder etwa doch nicht?)


----------



## KrHome (15. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*

Ich bin mal vom Worst Case im Sommer (90 bis 100 Grad) ausgegangen. Das sind dann ja schon gute 25 Grad mehr. Ich persönlich würde etwa 75 bis 80 Grad als Obergrenze für die Kerntemp. ansetzen. 

Ist aber schwer zu sagen.


----------



## Böhser Cabal (15. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*



NerdFlanders schrieb:


> Wie taktet die 980 bei Spielen? (nicht Furmark!) Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen dass sie über 1GHz bleibt (vom Boost mal ganz zu schweigen)



Mhmmm, wie jann ich das herausfinden?


----------



## fxler (15. November 2014)

GPU-Z runterladen,  dann oben im Programm auf "Sensors"  und dann sind dort verschiedene Graphen. 
Der erste ist sogar glaube ich der Gpu Takt. 
Dann zockst du ein bisschen,  minimierst das Spiel und schaust wie hoch der Takt war. 
Der Graph zeigt auch den Takt an der vor 10-20 Sekunden anlag


----------



## Böhser Cabal (15. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*



fxler schrieb:


> GPU-Z runterladen,  dann oben im Programm auf "Sensors"  und dann sind dort verschiedene Graphen.
> Der erste ist sogar glaube ich der Gpu Takt.
> Dann zockst du ein bisschen,  minimierst das Spiel und schaust wie hoch der Takt war.
> Der Graph zeigt auch den Takt an der vor 10-20 Sekunden anlag


 
Also beim Furmark wie auch Crysis Warhead ist der GPU-Takt auf maximaler Stufe von 1253.0MHZ, Speichertakt auf 1782.8MHZ.


----------



## J4ckH19h (15. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*

Also jetzt noch 2 leise Lüfter ( wenn in dem Gehäuse möglich ), einer für die Seitenwand (rein) und im Deckel noch einer (raus) uns es sieht viel besser aus und ist auch nicht zu hören.


----------



## facehugger (15. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*



J4ckH19h schrieb:


> Also jetzt noch 2 leise Lüfter ( wenn in dem Gehäuse möglich ), einer für die Seitenwand (rein) und im Deckel noch einer (raus) uns es sieht viel besser aus und ist auch nicht zu hören.


Ich denke mal, der TE will keine Propeller *@TE:* versuch halt CPU/GPU mit der geringsten Voltage zu betreiben, mit der deine Komponenten zum stabilen laufen zu bewegen sind. Also eher noch auf ein paar Mhz verzichten (vor allem beim Prozzi), das könnte die Temps weiter zum sinken bringen...

Gruß


----------



## Böhser Cabal (15. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*



facehugger schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, der TE will keine Propeller *@TE:* versuch halt CPU/GPU mit der geringsten Voltage zu betreiben, mit der deine Komponenten zum stabilen laufen zu bewegen sind. Also eher noch auf ein paar Mhz verzichten (vor allem beim Prozzi), das könnte die Temps weiter zum sinken bringen...
> 
> Gruß



Bingo.

Ich investiere nicht umsonst einen Haufen Geld in ein Gehäuse, wo Grafikkarte, CPU, Netzteil und Gehäuse komplett ohne Propeller laufen, nur um dann doch wieder zwei einzubauen...

Es fängt ja schon damit an, dass ich mir eine GTX980 anstatt eine GTX970 gekauft habe, weil letztere alle übertaktet sind und mehr Abwärme produzieren.

Bei der CPU ist wie schon erwähnt das Hyperthreading deaktiviert (weil ich das eh nie brauche). Sie ist ganz leicht von 3,47GHZ auf 3,74GHZ übertaktet, aber auch gleichzeitig undervoltet. Trotzdem ist die Temperatur mir doch ein wenig zu hoch...deswegen habe ich euch ja auch gefragt was ihr von den Temperaturen hällt, die GPU und CPU erreichen.

Ich denke auch, dass die CPU diese hohen werte auch deshalb wegstecken kann, da sie ja eine Extreme Edition ist...bin mir aber nicht sicher...


----------



## NerdFlanders (15. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*

Ich will dich an dieser Stelle trotzdem warnen: PCs mit Wasserkühlung haben ebenfalls interne Lüfter, eben weil SpaWas etc sonst zu heiß werden und ihre Lebensdauer rapide in den Keller geht.

Deine Rechnung stimmt auch insofern nicht als dass eine (durchschnittliche) 980 mehr Abwärme erzeugt als eine gleich getakte 970 - weil mehr Shadercluster aktiv sind.

Zum Prozessor: Eine EE hält genau gleich viel Wärme aus wie ein i3 oder jeder andere Prozessor der gleichen Generation. Um den Chip selbst musst du dir jedenfalls keine Sorgen machen, bevor das Silizium Schaden nimmt kommt es zur Abschaltung. Sorgen machen solltest du dir, wie oben beschrieben, um Bauteile die sich nicht selbst abschalten können.


----------



## nfsgame (15. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*



Böhser Cabal schrieb:


> Bingo.
> 
> Ich investiere nicht umsonst einen Haufen Geld in ein Gehäuse, wo Grafikkarte, CPU, Netzteil und Gehäuse komplett ohne Propeller laufen, nur um dann doch wieder zwei einzubauen...


 
Du vergisst dabei, dass eine der größten Wärmequellen direkt auf dem Mainboard sitzen: Die Spannungswandler. Die erreichen unter Last und mit minimalem Luftstrom (!) - etwas was bei dir überhaupt nicht mehr gegeben ist - schon an die 120°C. Die Gefahr besteht nun darin, dass sich um die Spannungswandler herum logischerweise auch Kondensatoren befinden. Gute "herkömmliche" Typen sind auf 105-120°C spezifiziert und büßen selbst wenn sie an diesem Punkt arbeiten müssen schon gut etwas von ihrer Lebensdauer ein. Solid-Typen können zwar je nachdem etwas mehr ab. Das wirst du jedoch in einem reinen passiven System sehr schnell toppen. Solltest du die Kühlung dessen vernachlässigen, kannst du dich schon einmal auf einen halb- bis dreivierteljährigen Austausch des Mainboards anfreunden - je nach täglicher Nutzung des Rechners. Schon ein sanfter Luftstrom eines 120er Lüfters bei 5V würde da etwas gegen leisten und ist genauso unhörbar (sofern es kein Ultrabilliglüfter mit klackerndem Lager ist).
Ich habe beruflich viel mit Systemen, die tagtäglich an ihrer Leistungsgrenze arbeiten, zu tun und habe sogar schon Wandler gesehen, die sich auf Grund ihrer eigenen Temperaturentwicklung und der Schwerkraft, selber ausgelötet haben. Dabei besteht dann zudem die Gefahr, dass sich dieses Bauteil im Gehäuse selbstständig macht und andere Komponenten in den Tod durch Kurzschluss zwingt (Graka, ...).


----------



## zinki (17. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*

Mir kommen die Heatpipes zu wenig vor und zu "klein". Wenn ich bedenke, wie die in einem Notebook aussehen - die auch sogar eine Aktivkühlung haben - sehen die nicht Leistungsstark genug aus. Zumal die CPU auch noch die Abwärme von den Spawas der GPU abbekommt (CPU und Spawas kleben an einer Heatpipe).

 Ansonsten wäre es interessant, ob der Tower oben Luftauslässe hat. Warme Luft steigt nach oben und könnte hier entweichen.


----------



## Eckism (17. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*

Wie kann man mit ner 1000€-CPU auf die Idee kommen, das Teil lautlos zu grillen?
Von dem Rest ganz zu schweigen...
Wie schon gesagt kann sich was entlöten und andere Bauteile in mitleidenschaft ziehen, im Sommer hab ich festgestellt, das auch Kunststoff anfangen kann zu tropfen, zu stinken und zu qualmen.
Eigentlich kann alles passieren, nur halt definitiv nix positives.

Das kann man auch mit günstigeren und Stromsparenderen Komponenten testen und sich nach Erfahrungswerten steigern.


----------



## Gabbyjay (17. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*

Die Vorredner haben schon recht.
Etwas Gehäuselüftung schont die Komponenten und ist auch besser für ein gutes Gefühl.
Ich hab ebenfalls ein komplett passiv gekühltes System. Es ist so leise, dass selbst eine Glühbirne (!) lauter ist, so still ist es im Zimmer. Ich sitz auch direkt daneben im Wohnzimmer.

Trotzdem hab ich als Gehäuselüfter die 120mm Silent Wings drin, die mit 4 Volt oder sowas laufen (glaub 3,8 warens, der unterste Wert eben, an dem sie sich noch drehen).

Aber auch auf 5V sind die selbst aus größter Nähe absolut unhörbar (!) - und das ist doch das Ziel bei so einem System?

Alles andere ist doch dann nur noch Selbstzweck + krankhafter Perfektionismus, der Dein Mainboard und seine Spannungswandler früher oder später in die Luft fliegen läßt - was auch noch weiter Komponenten in den Tod reissen kann.

Also überleg Dir Deine Philosopie nochmal - es gibt wirklich so leise Lüfter, die kannst neben Deinem Ohr aufs Kopfkissen legen und daneben schlafen.


----------



## Böhser Cabal (17. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*



NerdFlanders schrieb:


> Deine Rechnung stimmt auch insofern  nicht als dass eine (durchschnittliche) 980 mehr Abwärme erzeugt als  eine gleich getakte 970 - weil mehr Shadercluster aktiv sind.



Also  wenn ich mir so manchen Testberichte durchlesen, dann wird fast überall  erwähnt, dass die meisten 970er mehr Strom aus der Steckdose saugen als  die 980er...genau weil sie leicht übertaktet sind. Mehr Strom = mehr  Wärme.



zinki schrieb:


> Mir kommen die Heatpipes zu wenig vor  und zu "klein". Wenn ich bedenke, wie die in einem Notebook aussehen -  die auch sogar eine Aktivkühlung haben - sehen die nicht Leistungsstark  genug aus. Zumal die CPU auch noch die Abwärme von den Spawas der GPU  abbekommt (CPU und Spawas kleben an einer Heatpipe).
> 
> Ansonsten  wäre es interessant, ob der Tower oben Luftauslässe hat. Warme Luft  steigt nach oben und könnte hier entweichen.



Es kommt nicht auf die Heatpipegröße, sondern auf die tatsächliche Leistung an, mit der die Wärme abtransportiert wird.

Deine Vermutung ist aber richtig, es gibt Luftlöcher.
Am Rechnerboden, wo die kühlere Luft angesaugt wird, und oberhalb des Netzteils sind auch Löcher, wo die Wärme entweichen kann.



nfsgame schrieb:


> Du  vergisst dabei, dass eine der größten Wärmequellen direkt auf dem  Mainboard sitzen: Die Spannungswandler. Die erreichen unter Last und mit  minimalem Luftstrom (!) - etwas was bei dir überhaupt nicht mehr  gegeben ist - schon an die 120°C. Die Gefahr besteht nun darin, dass  sich um die Spannungswandler herum logischerweise auch Kondensatoren  befinden. Gute "herkömmliche" Typen sind auf 105-120°C spezifiziert und  büßen selbst wenn sie an diesem Punkt arbeiten müssen schon gut etwas  von ihrer Lebensdauer ein. Solid-Typen können zwar je nachdem etwas mehr  ab. Das wirst du jedoch in einem reinen passiven System sehr schnell  toppen. Solltest du die Kühlung dessen vernachlässigen, kannst du dich  schon einmal auf einen halb- bis dreivierteljährigen Austausch des  Mainboards anfreunden - je nach täglicher Nutzung des Rechners. Schon  ein sanfter Luftstrom eines 120er Lüfters bei 5V würde da etwas gegen  leisten und ist genauso unhörbar (sofern es kein Ultrabilliglüfter mit  klackerndem Lager ist).
> Ich habe beruflich viel mit Systemen, die  tagtäglich an ihrer Leistungsgrenze arbeiten, zu tun und habe sogar  schon Wandler gesehen, die sich auf Grund ihrer eigenen  Temperaturentwicklung und der Schwerkraft, selber ausgelötet haben.  Dabei besteht dann zudem die Gefahr, dass sich dieses Bauteil im Gehäuse  selbstständig macht und andere Komponenten in den Tod durch Kurzschluss  zwingt (Graka, ...).


 
Es ist aber ein kleiner Luftstrom  vorhanden. Die Wärme steigt ja von unten nach oben und tritt aus der  Oberseite des Gehäuses wieder aus. In wie weit es sich auf die anderen Komponenten wie Spannungswandler und Kondensatoren auswirkt, das wird sich zeigen.

Ich  denke aber, dass Deltatronic nicht umsonst schon seit über 10 Jahren  diese Technik betreibt und weiter entwickelt. Wenn reihenweise die  verkauften Rechner abrauchen würden, dann hätte der Besitzer seinen  Laden schon lange dicht machen können.



Eckism schrieb:


> Wie kann man mit ner 1000€-CPU auf die Idee kommen, das Teil lautlos zu grillen?
> Von dem Rest ganz zu schweigen...
> Wie schon gesagt kann sich was entlöten und andere Bauteile in mitleidenschaft ziehen, im Sommer hab ich festgestellt, das auch Kunststoff anfangen kann zu tropfen, zu stinken und zu qualmen.
> Eigentlich kann alles passieren, nur halt definitiv nix positives.
> ...


 
Nun, die CPU hat vor 4 Jahren vielleicht 1000€ gekostet, aber doch jetzt nicht mehr. 

Und die GTX980 verbraucht ja verhältnismäßig wenig Strom.
Meine ganze alte GTX280 wäre schon lange abgeraucht.


----------



## Gabbyjay (17. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*

Das einzige, was da Geräusche macht, ist doch die Festplatte, + eventuell Spulenfiepen von der Grafikkarte, was sich aber mit einem FL easy in den Griff kriegen läßt.
Gehäuselüfter machen wie erwähnt absolut NULL Geräusche, wenn man die richtigen einsetzt und mit der richtigen Drehzahl laufen läßt.
Somit wäre der einzige Nachteil, dass Du natürlich größere Öffnungen am Gehäuse hättest, wo die Lüfter angebracht werden.


Da fände ich eine alternative Vorgehensweise sinnvoller, da die mechanische Festplatte so oder so überhaupt nicht ins Konzept passt:
Das Systemlaufwerk durch eine grosse SSD ersetzen. Dann machen auch größere Öffnungen am Gehäuse nichts.
Und als Datengrab, wo dann wirklich nur Daten drauf sind, die äußerst selten angerührt werden, eine äußerst leise Festplatte, die ansonsten abgeschaltet ist.
Dann kannst Du für einen besseren Luftstrom im Gehäuse sorgen.

Noch besser als Dein Gehäuse wäre ohnehin eine Hushbox - damit könntest Du problemlos gute Gehäuselüftung integrieren und auch die allerletzten Fesplatten- und Spulenfiepgeräusche zu 100% unhörbar machen.


----------



## zinki (18. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*

Mal was anderes: 
 Wo hast du den Rechner platziert? Hat er denn zwischen der Seitenwand und dem nächsten "Hindernis" genügend Platz, damit die Luft zirkulieren kann oder steht er mit der Gehäusewand gleich am den Tischbeinen/Schrank etc.?

 Ich denke mal dieses Kühlkonzept braucht viel Platz, damit der Rechner "atmen" kann.



> Es kommt nicht auf die Heatpipegröße, sondern auf die tatsächliche Leistung an, mit der die Wärme abtransportiert wird.


 
 Wirkt auf mich trotzdem iwie "unterdimensioniert". Ist denn die andere Gehäusewand auch iwie mit in dem "Kühlverbund"?


----------



## shadie (18. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*

Mal eine Frage, haben die dich nicht auf die Gefahren hingewiesen bzw. hat der Laden keine Temperaturmessungen gemacht?

Die Temps sind nicht gut!

Schmeiss mal Prime an und schaue ob die CPU runtertaktet (kannst du mit CPU-Z anschauen)
Ich würde wetten, dass Sie das tut.

Takte die CPU wieder runter auf 3,4 oder 3ghz und undervolte noch weiter.
Dass sich der PC ausschaltet deutet stark darauf hin, dass deine CPU die 100°C erreicht hat und deshalb Notabschaltet

Eine GTX 980 @ 90°C ist auch nicht so pralle

Was für ein Netzteil ist verbaut?
Falls das um die 400W liegt und ebenfalls passiv ist, sehe ich da auch Probleme auf dich zukommen.

Wenn das MB nicht mit in die Passivkühlung integriert wurde wirds da auch früher oder später Probleme geben.



Meine Meinung:

Das Geld hättest du besser in eine günstige Wakü investiert.
Solch einen PC passiv zu kühlen ist gar keine gute Idee...


----------



## huggibaerchen123 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*

Davon mal abgesehen ist das Argument mit den 970ern absolut schwachsinnig, jedermann kann die Grafikkarte per Afterburner oder sonstigem Tool auf den Standard Takt senken.
Wenn du schon nur beim zocken 85-90°C erreichst, will ich nicht wissen wie es nach 2-3 Stunden Prime aussieht!


----------



## Abductee (20. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*

Warum kauft man einen i7 um dann HT zu deaktivieren? 
Ein i5 wär da billiger gewesen.


----------



## hema8193 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*



Abductee schrieb:


> Warum kauft man einen i7 um dann HT zu deaktiviern?
> Ein i5 wär da billiger gewesen.


 
Das habe ich bis heute nicht verstanden, warum dies soviele User machen. Das ist doch einer der wenigen Kaufgründe gewesen, warum es ein I7 sein sollte. Zu dem PC. Du sagtest du hast es dir von dieser Firma einbauen lassen, also musst du doch auch Garantie dort haben. Bist du mit dem Ergebnis nicht zufrieden, schreibe denen rufe sie an. Wenn die dir dann bestätigen ja passt alles dann ist es gut, wenn nicht, dann hole dir dein Geld retour und kauf die eine ordentliche Wakü. Da hast du auch so gut wie keine Geräusche und das bissl kann doch niemals stören. Im Idle hörst nix und beim Spielen ist eh Ton an also ich höre meinen kompletten luftgekühlten PC nicht nur wenn ich mich wirklich stark darauf konzentriere und die Graka mal bissl schwitzt, dann hört man es ist aber nicht störend und ich bin sehr empfindlich was Lautstärke angeht. Aber es kann nicht sein, dass du das einbauen lässt und dann Stunden/Tage damit verbringst die Temperaturen zu überwachen.

LG Hema


----------



## Abductee (20. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*

Das Leerlaufgeräusch bekommt man auch schon mit einer klassischen Luftkühlung unhörbar leise.
Unter Hochlast ist die Wakü dann aber leiser.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*



Abductee schrieb:


> Warum kauft man einen i7 um dann HT zu deaktivieren?


Viele Spiele kommen damit nicht klar. Sechs Kerne reichen doch, vier zum Spielen, zwei für den Rest und die maximale Wärmeentwicklung im Extremfall wird gesenkt, ohne die Taktrate senken zu müssen.



Böhser Cabal schrieb:


> Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt


Ich finde die Idee einer Lüfterlosenkühlung faszinierend. Für die wenigen Hotspot z.B. der Spannungswandler gibt es bei Conrad Peltierelemente. Die setzt man zwischen zu kühlenden Chip und baut oben einen Kühlkörper drauf. Der Chip wird kühler, der Kühlkörper heißer und die normale Abstrahlung und Konvektion kann wieder ohne Lüfter ausreichen.
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/overview/0506020/Peltier-Elemente?queryFromSuggest=true

Wenn man dieses Element zwischen CPU und Deine Heat Pipe einbauen würde, bliebe die CPU erheblich kühler und der Passivkühler würde wärmer und könnte damit mehr Wärme an das Gehäuse abgeben. Die Temperaturdifferenz wäre 70°C, wenn Deine CPU z.B. auf 50°C runter geht, wäre der Kühlkörper 120°C heiß. Damit ist mit Konvektion und Abstrahlung viel mehr Leistung aus dem Gehäuse zu transportieren.
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...m-A-x-B-x-C-x-H-50-x-50-x-54-x-36-mm?ref=list

Die Frage ist natürlich, ob es passiv funktioniert, weil zusätzlich durch den schlechten Wirkungsgrad der Peltierelemente Wärme in das Gesamtsystem kommt. Ruf dazu am besten deltatronics an und frage nach deren Erfahrung. Ich finde hier aber gerade eine große Einschränkung: Die Wärmeseite des Peltierelementes darf 80°C nicht überschreiten, sonst wird die Lebensdauer eingeschränkt. Damit ist es für CPU und GPU bei rein passiven Systemen raus, bei den erwähnten Spannungswandlern sollte es Dir aber trotzdem helfen. Ebenso könnte es zum OC für CPUs mit sehr gutem Kühler helfen.
http://www.telemeter.info/documents/thema_peltierkuehlgeraete_telemeter.pdf

Dafür gibt es dann Hochtemperatur Peltier Elemente. Das Thema wird immer interessanter. Da muss ich mich einlesen. Natürlich ist eine Kühlung mittels Peltier Elementen reine Energieverschwendung, aber Geräuschfreiheit ist esxtrem wichtig. Ich nutze z.B. immer noch einen Absorptionskühlschrank, weil der ohne Kompressor auskommt.
http://thermalforce.de/de/product/thermogenerator/index.php?ref=


----------



## Abductee (20. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*

Eine passive Peltierkühlung ist das Blödste was man machen kann.
Besser ist du klebst die Kühlkörper direkt auf die Bauteile.

Peltier ist bei weitem keine Allheillösung, wird ja nicht umsonst fast nirgends eingesetzt.
Die zusätzliche erzeugte Wärme muss ja auch irgendwie weg.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*



Abductee schrieb:


> Eine passive Peltierkühlung ist das Blödste was man machen kann.
> Besser ist du klebst die Kühlkörper direkt auf die Bauteile.
> 
> Peltier ist bei weitem keine Allheillösung, wird ja nicht umsonst fast nirgends eingesetzt.
> Die zusätzliche erzeugte Wärme muss ja auch irgendwie weg.


Ist ein Ferrari schlechter als ein Golf? Der wird ja auch kaum eingesetzt, also muss es das blödeste überhaupt sein? Es geht hier im extreme Lösungen zur Geräuschreduzierung, nicht zum OC, das ist ein UNterschied. Lohnen würde sich ein großes Peliterelement an der Außenseite des Gehäuses vom TE unter den Kühlkörpern. Dort wird es nicht so warm und trotzdem unterstützt es den Wärmefluss.


----------



## Gabbyjay (20. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ist ein Ferrari schlechter als ein Golf? Der wird ja auch kaum eingesetzt, also muss es das blödeste überhaupt sein? Es geht hier im extreme Lösungen zur Geräuschreduzierung, nicht zum OC, das ist ein UNterschied. Lohnen würde sich ein großes Peliterelement an der Außenseite des Gehäuses vom TE unter den Kühlkörpern. Dort wird es nicht so warm und trotzdem unterstützt es den Wärmefluss.


 
Nur wär das Ergebnis mit einer Wakü wahrscheinlich trotzdem besser und er hätte noch massiv OC-Spielraum.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*



Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Nur wär das Ergebnis mit einer Wakü wahrscheinlich trotzdem besser und er hätte noch massiv OC-Spielraum.


Wo gibt es GERÄUSCHFREIE Wasserkühlungen? Darum geht es hier, nur um lüfterfreie Kühlungen. Peltierelemente könnten dabei unterstützen.


----------



## Abductee (20. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ist ein Ferrari schlechter als ein Golf? Der wird ja auch kaum eingesetzt, also muss es das blödeste überhaupt sein? Es geht hier im extreme Lösungen zur Geräuschreduzierung, nicht zum OC, das ist ein UNterschied. Lohnen würde sich ein großes Peliterelement an der Außenseite des Gehäuses vom TE unter den Kühlkörpern. Dort wird es nicht so warm und trotzdem unterstützt es den Wärmefluss.


 
Der Wirkungsgrad von einem Peltier ist katastrophal, was hast du davon wenn eine Seite kühl ist und dafür die andere Seite um ein vielfaches wärmer wird?


----------



## shadie (20. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wo gibt es GERÄUSCHFREIE Wasserkühlungen? Darum geht es hier, nur um lüfterfreie Kühlungen. Peltierelemente könnten dabei unterstützen.


 
Wenn man extrem langsam drehende Lüfter verwendet, davon dann 9 Stück + eine leise Pumpe ist eine Wakü unterm Schreibtisch nicht wahr zu nehmen.

Und dann kann man auch einen I7 + GTX 980 ohne Probleme kühlen und muss Sie nicht passiv KOCHEN.

Es gibt noch keine ordentliche Lösung um solch eine hardware komplett passiv zu kühlen.
Der Ansatz dieses Dienstleisters war sehr sehr gut! mit nem i5 und ner 750ti hätte es sicher auch geklappt, mit der hardware war es aber abzusehen, dass das nicht geht....


----------



## Gabbyjay (20. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*



> Wo gibt es GERÄUSCHFREIE Wasserkühlungen? Darum geht es hier, nur um lüfterfreie Kühlungen. Peltierelemente könnten dabei unterstützen.



Gehts dabei darum, dass der User auch unter extremen Bedingungen nichts mehr von seinem Rechner hört (=sinnvoll), oder gehts hier um zu 100% geräuschfreie Komponenten, so dass selbst unter Extrembedingungen unhörbar nicht mehr ausreicht, sondern sie wirklich überhaupt keine Geräusche abgeben dürfen (=reiner Selbstzweck)?

Wenn Du Deine Wakü auf unhörbar konstruierst, ist das einzige, was überhaupt noch Geräusche machen kann, die Pumpe (selbst auf Lüfter kannst Du dann verzichten).
Nimm mal eine Aquastream, lass sie mit niedrigster Drehzahl laufen, koppel sie an ein schweres Gewicht AN (reduziert die Schwingungen), koppel sie vom Rest des Gehäuses AB (übertägt die restlichen Schwingungen nicht mehr), steck das ganze in ein dämmendes Pumpengehäuse und pack das ganze dann in ein schallisoliertes PC-Gehäuse (oder eine Hushbox) - und dann sag mir nochmal, es gibt keine geräuschlosen Wasserkühlungen.
Und die Aquastream ist noch nicht mal die leisteste Pumpe...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*



Abductee schrieb:


> Der Wirkungsgrad von einem Peltier ist katastrophal, was hast du davon wenn eine Seite kühl ist und dafür die andere Seite um ein vielfaches wärmer wird?


Die Fläche einer CPU ist klein, die Fläche eines Radiators groß. Es geht um kühle CPUs, nicht um kühle Radiatoren....



shadie schrieb:


> Wenn man extrem langsam drehende Lüfter verwendet, davon dann 9 Stück....


Neun mal leise kann reichlich laut werden, Schalldruck addiert sich und der TE möchte KEINEN Lüfter im Gehäuse


----------



## Gabbyjay (21. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*

Hast Du denn einen Radiator mit 9x SilentWings (oder noch leiseren Lüftern) @ 5V schonmal "gehört"?


----------



## Abductee (21. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Fläche einer CPU ist klein, die Fläche eines Radiators groß. Es geht um kühle CPUs, nicht um kühle Radiatoren....



Wer spricht von kühlen Radiatoren?
Peltier ist ein Hirngespinnst was so einfach nicht funktioniert.
Du erzeugst viel mehr Wärme als du an Kälte gewinnst.


----------



## shadie (21. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Fläche einer CPU ist klein, die Fläche eines Radiators groß. Es geht um kühle CPUs, nicht um kühle Radiatoren....
> 
> Neun mal leise kann reichlich laut werden, Schalldruck addiert sich und der TE möchte KEINEN Lüfter im Gehäuse


 
Kannst du mal ein bisschen runterkommen?

Man kann sich wie du anhand der Lösung des TE siehst, von dem Gedanken ein Highend System KOMPLETT passiv zu kühlen einfach verabschieden.

Ein Radiator mit 9x Silent Wings oder 9x Noctua, die dann auf 500-600 RPM stellen, ist praktisch unhörbar.
Erst recht wenn das Teil unterm Tisch steht.


----------



## Olstyle (21. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*

Bei 600RPM geh ich bei der Behauptung nicht mit. Da man aber auch noch niedriger Regeln kann würde so ein Aufbau durchaus leise zu bekommen sein.
Wenn es wirklich passiv sein soll rate ich dazu mal den Bastelthread von ruyven_macaran zu suchen. Was da an Fläche aufgeboten wird ist jenseits von Gut und Böse .


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*



shadie schrieb:


> Man kann sich wie du anhand der Lösung des TE siehst, von dem Gedanken ein Highend System KOMPLETT passiv zu kühlen einfach verabschieden.


Du gibst aber schnell vor Problemen auf. Wenn jemand eine lüfterlose Kühlung haben möchte, ist das ein Ziel. Und zur Umsetzung können Hochtemperaturpeltierelemente durchaus helfen. An den Enden der im Bild des TE sichtbaren dicken Kupferheatpipe angebracht, wird die Heatpipe durch ein Peltierelement kälter, die CPU hoffentlich unter 60° gehalten und am Gehäuse außen werden passive Kühlkörper mit 140°C betrieben. Die geben dann auch ohne Lüfter genug Wärme ab, auch die zusätzliche des Peltierelementes. Das System verbrät dann zwar etliche hundert Watt zusätzlich, wäre dafür aber weiter geräuschfrei. Denn manche Mensche stören auch Lüfter mit 300U/min, und insbesondere neun davon.
EURECA Messtechnik GmbH




Abductee schrieb:


> Peltier ist ein Hirngespinnst ....


Das kann ich als Physiker so nicht stehen lassen. Es gibt solche Elemente und sie funktionieren.


----------



## Olstyle (21. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*

Ein Peltier sorgt für eine Temperatur*differenz* auf Kosten von zusätzlicher Gesamtwärme. In der PC-Kühlung ist in der Regel aber das Abführen der schon vorhandenen Wärme das Limit und nicht die zu geringe Differenz. ->Im PC wirklich unsinnig wenn man nicht unter die Umgebungstemperatur will und deswegen "hirngespinst".

Geräusche werden übrigens nicht addiert sondern überlagert. 9x300rpm sind daher fast genau so laut/leise wie 1x300RPM weil sie nie genau in Phase laufen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ein Peltier sorgt für eine Temperatur*differenz* auf Kosten von zusätzlicher Gesamtwärme.


Das kann man so  stehen lassen



Olstyle schrieb:


> In der PC-Kühlung ist in der Regel aber das Abführen der schon vorhandenen Wärme das Limit und nicht die zu geringe Differenz.


Das stimmt nicht allgemein. Es ist überhaupt kein Problem auch Leistung im Kilowattbereich abzuführen. Das Ziel ist aber, kühle Chips zu bekommen. Wenn mein Kühlerboden 20°C hat, wird eine ordentlich übertaktete CPU im Chipkern trotzdem über 80°C warm. Ich muss also versuchen, die Kühlerbodentemperatur zu senken. 

Reden wir von passiver Kühlung, muss das Temperaturniveau erhöht werden, aber man stößt dann schnell an die Grenzen der Chips. CPU und GPU des TE werden in der aktuellen Konfiguration zu heiß. Die Temperatur geht bei Wärmeabstrahlung mit dem Faktor hoch 4 ein. Eine Fläche strahlt bei 360K doppelt so viel Energie ab, wie bei 300K. Vergessen werden darf bei diesen geringen Temperaturen aber die Rückstrahlung der umgebenden Flächen nicht, die ebenso mit 290° den Kühlkörper anstrahlen. Abstrahlung funktioniert darum nur mit gegenüber der Raumtemperatur stark erhöhter Temperatur. Und genau an dem Punkt hilft ein Peltierelement. Zusätzlich erhöht sich die Konvektion quadratisch mit der Temperatur. Man muss darum im Einzelfall testen, was möglich ist und wo der Einsatz sinnvoll ist.

Der Themenersteller sollte darum die Herstellerfirma seines Systems fragen, ob diese Erfahrung im Bereich Peltierkühlung hat. Das ist ein einfacher Anruf und dauert 5min. Oder er muss das gekaufte reklamieren, weil es nicht spezifikationsgerecht funktioniert.



Olstyle schrieb:


> ->Im PC wirklich unsinnig wenn man nicht unter die Umgebungstemperatur will und deswegen "hirngespinst".


Es kommt auf das Ziel an, in den meisten Fällen wird es aber in der Tat kontraproduktiv sein.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Geräusche werden übrigens nicht addiert sondern überlagert. 9x300rpm sind daher fast genau so laut/leise wie 1x300RPM weil sie nie genau in Phase laufen.


Natürlich addiert sich der Schalldruck von Einzelquellen. Strömungsgeräusche sind reichlich stetig. Ein guter 120mm Lüfter ist bei 300U/min kaum hörbar, aber er erzeugt auch eine kaum relevante Luftströmung. Das dem TE ein oder mehrere Lüfter ungemein helfen würden, ist keine Frage. Wenn er aber keine will, das ist die Herausforderung und nicht, im einzureden, er soll Lüfter nehmen und sein passives Konzept aufgeben.


----------



## shadie (21. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du gibst aber schnell vor Problemen auf. Wenn jemand eine lüfterlose Kühlung haben möchte, ist das ein Ziel. Und zur Umsetzung können Hochtemperaturpeltierelemente durchaus helfen. An den Enden der im Bild des TE sichtbaren dicken Kupferheatpipe angebracht, wird die Heatpipe durch ein Peltierelement kälter, die CPU hoffentlich unter 60° gehalten und am Gehäuse außen werden passive Kühlkörper mit 140°C betrieben. Die geben dann auch ohne Lüfter genug Wärme ab, auch die zusätzliche des Peltierelementes. Das System verbrät dann zwar etliche hundert Watt zusätzlich, wäre dafür aber weiter geräuschfrei. Denn manche Mensche stören auch Lüfter mit 300U/min, und insbesondere neun davon.
> EURECA Messtechnik GmbH
> 
> 
> Das kann ich als Physiker so nicht stehen lassen. Es gibt solche Elemente und sie funktionieren.


 
Nein ich gebe nicht schnell auf aber ich lege meine Hand nicht für gewagte Theorien ins Feuer.

Wenn ich Empfehlungen ausspreche, dann mache ich das auch nur, wenn ich davon überzeugt bin.
Und ein System mit 6 Kerne I7 + GTX 980 komplett passiv zu kühlen ist etwas übertrieben.
Bei kleinen HTPC´s mit nem I3 ist das alles kein Problem aber selbst da schwitzt die Hardware schon.

Ich bin auch sehr Lärmempfindlich, mich hat meine Pumpe damals fast in den Wahnsinngetrieben (bis Sie ausgetauscht wurde).
Aber Lüfter auf dieser geringen Drehzahl, nehme ich nicht mehr wahr.


Die Idee und die ganzen Theorien sind alle schön und gut, der TE hat aber aktuell Probleme mit dem PC, daher gehts für mich da eher um eine Lösungsfindung (Sich mit dem Unternehmen in Verbindung setzen) Reklamation machen usw weil so wie das Teil aktuell läuft geht das nicht mehr lange gut.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*



zinki schrieb:


> Mir kommen die Heatpipes zu wenig vor und zu "klein".


Das sind keine Vollkupfer Wärmeleitungen, wie in CPU-Kühlern, das ist ein Rohr mit Flüssigkeitsverdampfung:
Die Wahrheit über leise Computer - Deltatronic - Extrem leise und leistungsfähige PC
Das ganze funktioniert natürlich nur dann gut, wenn die Flüssigkeit an der CPU verdampft und am Kühler kondensiert. Die eingesetzte Flüssigkeit wäre interessant, vermutlich Äthanol mit 78°C Siedetemperatur oder Diethyläther mit 34,6°C. Beide haben Nachteile. Bei Alkohol wäre die CPU Temperatur zu hoch, bei Diethyläther besteht das Risiko, dass es im Kühler nicht ausreichend kondensiert. Und genau da könnte ein Peltierelement helfen.


So sieht der passive Kühlkörper am Gehäuse aus:
https://www.overclockers.at/files/tower1_70052.jpg


----------



## Olstyle (21. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*

Eine Heatpipe ist immer ein "Rohr mit Flüssigkeitsverdampfung". Und die sind auch in gängigen CPU-Kühlern.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Eine Heatpipe ist immer ein "Rohr mit Flüssigkeitsverdampfung". Und die sind auch in gängigen CPU-Kühlern.


Und warum sind CPU-Kühler dann Lageunabhängig? Wie kommt die Flüssigkeit zurück zur CPU, wenn der Kühler wie in Normalfall horizontal hängend angeordnet ist? Es gibt wohl welche mit Drahtgeflecht zum Flüssigkeitstramsport. Und das ganze mit 6mm Durchmesser und zum Teil halb angefrästen Rohren im CPU Übergang?

Nachtrag: Hier ist es gut erklärt, auch die Flüssigkeit. Da nur Wasser eingesetzt und bei Kälte eine komplette Kondensation erfolgt, geht der Druck gegen null. Ab 30°C kocht Wasser nahe einem Vakuum. Mit zunehmender Temperatur steigt der Druck und damit die Verdampfungstemperatur. Das ist ja spannend. Da steckt ja mehr Know-How drin, als man von außen sieht.
http://www.hardwarelabs.de/Wie_funktioniert_eine_Heatpipe-Wie_funktioniert_eine_Heatpipe_2368


----------



## Olstyle (21. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*

Als die Dinger in PCs(vorallem bei Mainboards) aufkamen hat PCGH auch diverse Tests zur Lage gemacht. Dank Kapilarefekt sind die relativ lageunabhängig. Beste Werte gibt es aber wirklich wenn nach "oben" kondensiert wird.


----------



## Böhser Cabal (21. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*

Also da mein Modem abgeraucht ist und ich nach ein paar Tagen immer noch  keinen Ersatz erhalten habe, hat sich mein Nachbar gnädig gezeigt, mir  sein W-Lan auszuborgen.

Das Thema scheint euch schon durchaus zu interessieren, deswegen werde ich mal einige Fragen beantworten:



zinki schrieb:


> Mal was anderes:
> Wo hast du den Rechner platziert? Hat er denn zwischen der Seitenwand  und dem nächsten "Hindernis" genügend Platz, damit die Luft zirkulieren  kann oder steht er mit der Gehäusewand gleich am den Tischbeinen/Schrank  etc.?
> 
> Ich denke mal dieses Kühlkonzept braucht viel Platz, damit der Rechner "atmen" kann.
> ...


 
Also  die Gehäusewand mit den Kühllamellen ist etwa 10cm von meinem  Schreibtisch entfernt. Und aus dieser Entfernung merkt man kaum die  Wärme, da sie ja bekanntlich nach oben steigt.
Und nein, die andere Gehäusewand ist eine ganz normale PC-Seitenwand.





shadie schrieb:


> Mal  eine Frage, haben die dich nicht auf die Gefahren hingewiesen bzw. hat  der Laden keine Temperaturmessungen gemacht?
> 
> Die Temps sind nicht gut!
> 
> ...


 
Die CPU taktet NICHT bei Prime95 runter.

Allerdings  frage ich mich mittlerweile ob es irgendein Spiel oder irgendein  Programm gibt, dass die CPU DAUERHAFT wie Prime95 belastet.
In all  den letzten Jahren habe ich nie mit irgendetwas aus dieser Richtung zu  tun gehabt, dass man einen akuten CPU-Quäler nennen kann.

Netzteiltechnisch  ist ein 550W-Netzteil der Marke Eigenbau von Deltatronic verbaut. Es  ist um ein gutes Drittel größer wie ein Standdartnetzteil, sicher  doppelt so schwer und mit Kühlrippen überzogen. Ist ja schließlich auch  passiv gekühlt.




Abductee schrieb:


> Warum kauft man einen i7 um dann HT zu deaktivieren?
> Ein i5 wär da billiger gewesen.


 
Die CPU habe ich vor ein paar Jahren für 400€ ersteigert.

Ich hatte es in erster Linie auf den freien Multiplikator und dem Übertaktungspotential abgesehen gehabt.
Doch das HT habe ich eigentlich nie gebraucht.
Und da das auch ein wenig Leistung frisst, habe ich es deaktiviert...




hema8193 schrieb:


> Das  habe ich bis heute nicht verstanden, warum dies soviele User machen.  Das ist doch einer der wenigen Kaufgründe gewesen, warum es ein I7 sein  sollte. Zu dem PC. Du sagtest du hast es dir von dieser Firma einbauen  lassen, also musst du doch auch Garantie dort haben. Bist du mit dem  Ergebnis nicht zufrieden, schreibe denen rufe sie an. Wenn die dir dann  bestätigen ja passt alles dann ist es gut, wenn nicht, dann hole dir  dein Geld retour und kauf die eine ordentliche Wakü. Da hast du auch so  gut wie keine Geräusche und das bissl kann doch niemals stören. Im Idle  hörst nix und beim Spielen ist eh Ton an also ich höre meinen kompletten  luftgekühlten PC nicht nur wenn ich mich wirklich stark darauf  konzentriere und die Graka mal bissl schwitzt, dann hört man es ist aber  nicht störend und ich bin sehr empfindlich was Lautstärke angeht. Aber  es kann nicht sein, dass du das einbauen lässt und dann Stunden/Tage  damit verbringst die Temperaturen zu überwachen.
> 
> LG Hema


 
Nun,  dazu sollte man noch sagen, dass ich ja eine Sonderanfertigung bekommen  habe, und das ging nur weil ich eben in der Nähe von Bruchsal wohne, wo  Deltatronic seinen Sitz hat. Dort konnte ich mir persöhnlich alles  anschauen und ich habe da ja schließlich meinen alten Rechner  hingebracht, wo dann alles in das neue Gehäuse umgebaut worden ist.
Und ich tu mal ein wenig mit dem Undervolten und "leichtes" Übertakten herum experimentieren.

Im  Moment tu ich gerade mit meinem Ultrabook von Asus diesen Beitrag  schreiben. Dort ist alles auf den Werkseinstellungen und nichts  übertaktet. Dort habe ich mal Core Temp drauf gemacht, und die ganze  Zeit föhnt der Lüfter obwohl ausser dem Firefox nix offen ist. Die CPU  hat knapp 75°C, teilweise 90°C obwohl sie eigentlich nichts zu berechnen  hat.

Deswegen frage ich ja auch was für CPU/GPU-Temperaturen in  einem Desktop-Rechner noch "so erträglich" sind, wenn er eine längere  Zeit beschäftigt ist.






shadie schrieb:


> Nein ich gebe nicht schnell auf aber ich lege meine Hand nicht für gewagte Theorien ins Feuer.
> 
> Wenn ich Empfehlungen ausspreche, dann mache ich das auch nur, wenn ich davon überzeugt bin.
> Und ein System mit 6 Kerne I7 + GTX 980 komplett passiv zu kühlen ist etwas übertrieben.
> ...


 
Ich habe vor allem Probleme, wenn die CPU im akuten Dauerzustand mit Prime95 belastet wird, was aber wie gesagt ja kaum ein Mensch macht, und selbst das Zocken bleibt größtenteils im grünen Bereich.

In Starcraft 2 hat ein Kern mal 90°C erreicht.

Seitdem habe ich nochmal ein wenig Strom der CPU entzogen...ich experimentiere eben immer noch.



Nochmal zur Erinnerung, ich habe eine SONDERANFERTIGUNG mit EIGENEN Komponenten in den Laden gebracht.
Meine CPU gibts ja schon lange nicht mehr zu kaufen.

Da hat mich Deltatronic schon darauf hingewiesen, dass die Kühlung vom Core i7 990 Extreme Edition eventuell kritisch werden könnte, wenn man ihn im Dauerbetrieb unter Volllast zum Schwitzen bringt.

Ich habe auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mir eine aktuelle CPU der neuesten Generation mit Board und Ramm zu kaufen.
Doch meine CPU kann man ja noch nicht zum alten Eisen dazu zählen, deswegen habe ich mich mit denen in Verbindung gesetzt und gefragt ob das überhaupt gehen würde.



Ich habe auch meinen Rechner mal auf gemacht und ein paar Fotos vom Innenleben gemacht, damit ihr euch mal genau vorstellen könnt wie denn alles komplett montiert aussieht.

Doch im Moment komme ich an die Fotos leider nicht ran...
Vielleicht Anfang nächste Woche, dann setze ich sie in meinen Eröffnungsbeitrag rein...


MFG


----------



## Gabbyjay (21. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das dem TE ein oder mehrere Lüfter ungemein helfen würden, ist keine Frage. Wenn er aber keine will, das ist die Herausforderung und nicht, im einzureden, er soll Lüfter nehmen und sein passives Konzept aufgeben.


 
Ich habe ja schonmal gefragt: Will er einen de fakto unhörbaren PC, oder ein Experiment zum Selbstzweck?
Bedenke: Der TE hat sogar noch eine Festplatte (!) im System, also wirds wohl eher ums erste gehen, nicht ums zweite.

Natürlich hat er jetzt das Problem, dass er schon Geld für ein Gehäuse ausgegeben hat, und den Schritt "zurück" nicht machen will - das ist aber ein rein psychologisches Problem, und keines der Lautstärke. 


Ich hab hier selbst 6 (!) Silent Wings verbaut, als Gehäuselüfter.
Das Gehäuse ist auf Ohrhöhe im Wohnzimmer ca. einen Meter von mir entfernt.
Ich hör davon NICHTS.
Genau das war ja das Ziel von meinem System, was sonst auch komplett passiv arbeitet, inkl. Netzteil, SSD etc.

Der Witz ist, das sind nicht mal mehr die leisesten Lüfter, die man so kriegen kann. Sind auch noch 120mm und die erste Version.
Hab mir anfangs auch mal überlegt, alles komplett passiv zu halten.
Aber da sie wie gesagt unhörbar sind (eine Glühbirne ist lauter! Kein Witz), hab ich mir noch nicht mal den Aufwand gemacht sie durch neuere, leisere Lüfter zu ersetzen, obwohl mir jede Geräuschreduzierung das Geld normal locker wert ist; aber es erfüllt meine Ansprüche in Sachen Lautstärke eben zu 100% und hilft den Gehäusetemperaturen ungemein. Es war eben schlicht und einfach nicht nötig, überhaupt was leiseres anzuschaffen. Unhörbar ist unhörbar, was soll ich sagen.
Mehr will der TE doch auch nicht.


----------



## Böhser Cabal (22. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*



Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Ich habe ja schonmal gefragt: Will er einen de fakto unhörbaren PC, oder ein Experiment zum Selbstzweck?
> Bedenke: Der TE hat sogar noch eine Festplatte (!) im System, also wirds wohl eher ums erste gehen, nicht ums zweite.



Ja, eine Festplatte die sich nach ein paar Minuten nch nem Start ins Windows ausschaltet.
Und selbst wenn, man hört sie in ihrem speziellen Gehäuse kaum.

Und jetzt kommts, im Rechner ist sogar auch ein BR-Brenner drinnen der sogar Geräusche macht wenn man ein Medium einlegt. 
Na zum Glück wird es nicht all zu oft verwendet...


> Natürlich  hat er jetzt das Problem, dass er schon Geld für ein Gehäuse ausgegeben  hat, und den Schritt "zurück" nicht machen will - das ist aber ein rein  psychologisches Problem, und keines der Lautstärke.
> 
> Ich hab hier selbst 6 (!) Silent Wings verbaut, als Gehäuselüfter.
> Das Gehäuse ist auf Ohrhöhe im Wohnzimmer ca. einen Meter von mir entfernt.
> ...


Im  ursprünglichen Rechnergehäuse war als CPU-Lüfter ein Prolimatech  Genesis mit 3 langsam drehenden Lüftern drinnen. Damit konnte man die  CPU auf 4,2GHZ betreiben.
Dazu noch ein zusätzlicher (langsam drehender) Lüfter im Gehäuse vor den Laufwerken und der Lüfter vom Netzteil.
Und natürlich dann auch noch die 2 der alten Grafikkarte (GTX 680).

Obwohl  es im Windowsbetrieb kaum zu hören war, man hat das Geföhne trotzdem  ein wenig gehört was mir mit der Zeit schon auf den Sack gegangen ist.

Da  der GTX680 aber ein wenig die Luft für das Zocken in Auflösungen  jenseits von Full-HD die Luft ausgegangen ist, musste eben eine neue  her.

Ich hätte mir natürlich nur die GTX980/970 einbauen können...wäre deutlich günstiger und einfacher gewesen.

Doch  mir ging mit der Zeit das Geföhne einfach nur noch auf die Nerven; egal  ob jetzt KAUM HÖRBAR im Windows oder WENIG HÖRBAR in Spielen.

Ich wollte es einfach nicht mehr.

Natürlich  hätte ich auch mir ne WAKÜ holen können, doch das habe ich auch schon  mal gehabt und ich wollte mal was neues ausprobieren.


Wer  weiß, vielleicht sieht mein Rechner in ein paar Jahren so aus, dass die  Technik von Deltatronic mit sehr großen und sehr langsam drehenden  Lüftern und eventuell einer WAKÜ kombiniert wird...keine Ahnung.


Aber  bis dahin, will ich mich mal an das möglich machbare in Punkto  CPU-Temperatur in einem passsiv gekühlten System herantasten.


----------



## Gabbyjay (22. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*



> Ja, eine Festplatte die sich nach ein paar Minuten nch nem Start ins Windows ausschaltet.
> Und selbst wenn, man hört sie in ihrem speziellen Gehäuse kaum.


 
Eben, genau so halte ich das auch. Das ist ja auch vernünftig und das nennt man Kompromiss. 

Es geht also gar nicht darum, alles wirklich 100% auch theoretisch absolut geräuschlos zu haben (das Beispiel mit der Festplatte, die aus dem Gehäuse "kaum" zu hören ist und auch nur selten anspringt zeigt das ja sehr gut).

Insofern sind auch so unhörbare Lüfter, dass selbst die leiseste Festplatte aus dem leisesten Gehäuse heraus dagegen laut ist, ja auch nur ein psychologisches Problem: Man möchte halt nicht in was investiert haben (spezielles Gehäuse), das man dann wieder selbst ad absurdum führt.


----------



## rumor (22. November 2014)

Ich werf hier einfach mal den Kamin als lautlose Alternative um einen leichten Luftzug zu erzeugen in die Runde.
Leider ist mir das Gehäuse vollkommen unbekannt, deshalb weis ich auch nicht ob und wo sich Öffnungen befinden.
Was ich dir aber raten kann ist das ein ca 10 cm durchmessendes, 2 Meter langes Rohr durchaus einen leichten Luftzug erzeugen kann, wenn es unten warm genug wird.
Ein Stück Abflussrohr kostet nur n paar Euro, nen Test wäre es also wert.
Zudem würde ich dir ebenfalls raten die CPU als auch die GPU möglichst weit zu UV, eventuell sogar deutlich den Takt zu reduzieren. In einem solchen System hilft jedes Watt weniger Verbrauch.

Gruss


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*



rumor schrieb:


> Ich werf hier einfach mal den Kamin als lautlose Alternative um einen leichten Luftzug zu erzeugen in die Runde.


Absorberkühlschränke mit Gasflamme sind geräuschfrei, weil Kombressor los. Hat jeder bessere Campingbus, da schläft es sich direkt daneben.


----------



## rumor (22. November 2014)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Absorberkühlschränke mit Gasflamme sind geräuschfrei, weil Kombressor los. Hat jeder bessere Campingbus, da schläft es sich direkt daneben.



Und was hat das mit meinem Beitrag zu tun?
Und nen Solchen Absorber in der hier benötigten Leistung kenn ich nicht von nem campingbus.
Da geht's an ne ausgewachsene Wärmepumpe.
Und jetzt keine Spitzfindigkeiten, ja auch n Kühlschrank ist ne WP. 
Aber die hier benötigte ist doch recht stark.
Zudem umständlich zu bauen und abzustimmen.
Direkt zu nutzen ist singst wie unmöglich, wegen der ständig wechselnden Last im PC.
Gruss


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*



rumor schrieb:


> Ich werf hier einfach mal den Kamin als lautlose Alternative um einen leichten Luftzug zu erzeugen in die Runde.


 


rumor schrieb:


> Und was hat das mit meinem Beitrag zu tun?


Was hat ein Kamin mit einer Flamme zu tun? Ist der Zusammenhang so schwer? Absorptionskühlschränke wäre eine geräuschefreie Alternative, allerdings mit grottigem Wirkungsgrad. Aber es funktioniert OHNE Pumpe:
Datei:AKM.png


----------



## Gabbyjay (22. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*

Und die Alltagstauglichkeit?


----------



## NerdFlanders (22. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*

Wo wir uns schon bei ungetesteten Möglichkeiten am Rande des Machbaren befinden:

Öl Kühlung. Ist getestet und bewährt. Und eine Quelle unendlichen Vergnügens sollte ein Teil den Geist aufgeben xD


----------



## Gabbyjay (23. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*

Also bevor er jetzt mit solchen Methoden anfängt (damit mein ich jetzt nicht die Ölkühlung; die funktioniert ja), hat er sich ja schneller und einfacher eine Wasserleitung durch die Wand gelegt und seine "laute" Wasserpumpe in nem anderen Raum aufgestellt, wo sie ihn nicht mehr stört.

(Oder er macht mit der Pumpe halt, wie ichs schon geschrieben hab. Wär noch einfacher.


----------



## Abductee (23. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*

Bei dem vorhandenen System braucht er doch keine Wasserkühlung.
1-2 140mm Lüfter auf niedrigster Drehzahl reichen locker aus.

@Cabal
Das du die Möglichkeiten eines komplett passiven Systems ausloten willst kann ich nachvollziehen, einen Basteldrang hat doch jeder.
Aber würdest du nur mal für einen Probelauf in Erwägung ziehen das System mit ein paar Lüftern auszustatten?
Nur für einen Testlauf, kannst ja dann wieder abbauen. Mich würde die Temperaturdifferenz brennend interessieren.


----------



## rumor (23. November 2014)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was hat ein Kamin mit einer Flamme zu tun? Ist der Zusammenhang so schwer? Absorptionskühlschränke wäre eine geräuschefreie Alternative, allerdings mit grottigem Wirkungsgrad. Aber es funktioniert OHNE Pumpe: Datei:AKM.png



Der Zusammenhang zwischen nem Stück rohr um nen leichten Zug zu erzeugen und ner ausgewachsenen Sorptionswärmepumpe ist echt n bissle schwer.
Zudem ist so eine Konstruktion absolut praxisfern, und würde in einem PC so nicht funktionieren. Wie bereits beschrieben ist es unmöglich die verschiedenen Lastzustände anzugleichen, was dazu führt das der PC bei geringer Last zu kalt wird. Es gibt hier ein Tagebuch namens "Chiller im PC" da wird das Problem behandelt.

Es geht doch darum das vorhandene soweit zu verbessern das es weiter geräuschlos und lüfterlos funktioniert.
Deine Vorschläge sind allerdings eher praxisfern. Er könnte auch kalte Luft von außen zum PC führen!  Er könnte sich auch über 3 Stockwerke ne über thermische Differenz funktionierende Wasserkühlung bauen! Er könnte das Gehäuse auch an den Kamin im Haus anschließen um nen Luftzug zu generieren, usw...
Das ist doch aber alles nicht das was hier gefragt ist.
Was er braucht ist ein minimaler Luftzug. 
Entweder mit ner aktiven Belüftung in irgendeiner Form, oder durch thermischen Auftrieb.
Mich würde aber auch mal interessieren wie sich das genau verhält wenn ein einzelner 120er Lüfter auf minimaldrehzahl estwas Luft durchs Gehäuse bringt.

Gruss


----------



## Gabbyjay (23. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*



Abductee schrieb:


> Bei dem vorhandenen System braucht er doch keine Wasserkühlung.
> 1-2 140mm Lüfter auf niedrigster Drehzahl reichen locker aus.



Brauchen tut eine WaKü niemand - wär halt die leiseste Lösung bei maximaler Kühlleistung.

Aber 1 bis 2 Lüfter für GPU, CPU und Gehäuse, wie soll das funktionieren?


----------



## Abductee (23. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*

Du verstehst mich falsch, eine Wakü hat durchaus eine Berechtigung.
Durch die Nachrüstkühler ist aber schon eine rießige Kühlfläche vorhanden und man müsste nicht alles neu kaufen.
Die Rückwand mit einem 140er angeblasen könnte die Temperaturen schon kräftig purzeln lassen.


----------



## Gabbyjay (23. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*

Was würde eigentlich dagegen sprechen, das Gehäuse einfach offen zu betreiben?
Angst vor elektromagnetischer Strahlung?

Ich mein wenn es keine Geräuschquellen gibt...
Das einzige wär ja die Festplatte, aber die läuft ja nur im Einzelfall bei Bedarf;
und halt eventuell Spulenfiepen/Zirpen vom Netzteil/Grafikkarte etc.
Letzteres wäre halt dann zu prüfen ob es vorhanden ist, und wenn ja, ob es so laut ist, dass es ein Problem darstellt, und nicht mit Frame Limiter etc. behoben werden kann (oder durch Ausschalten von EIST).


----------



## rumor (23. November 2014)

Durch das öffnen gibt's nicht zwangsläufig bessere Temperaturen.
Auch ein kurzer Kamin ist ein Kamin 

Quatsch bei Seite, glaub kaum das es was bringt, aber nen Versuch ist es bestimmt wert.


----------



## Gabbyjay (23. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*

Nicht zwangsläufig, aber in den meisten Fällen.
Zumindest wenn er wirklich keine Gehäuselüfter drin hat, dürft das schon gut was ausmachen.

Ist jetzt bei ihm vll weniger das Problem, aber es schont ja auch die Laufwerke wenn es etwas kühler ist.
Zumindest hab ich festgestellt, dass Festplatten ohne Gehäuselüfter im geschlossenen Gehäuse relativ schnell kritische Temperaturen erreichen.


----------



## Abductee (23. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*



Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Zumindest hab ich festgestellt, dass Festplatten ohne Gehäuselüfter im geschlossenen Gehäuse relativ schnell kritische Temperaturen erreichen.



 Definiere kritische Temperaturen, da gibt es leider viel Aberglauben zum Temperaturthema bei HDD`s.
Bis 50°C ist alles in Butter und um das zu erreichen muss man die Festplatte schon ganz schön quälen.

Ich hab bei mir eine 5400rpm HDD direkt unter dem ODD liegen ohne jegliche direkte Belüftung und die bring ich nie über 38°C.


----------



## Gabbyjay (23. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*

Die kritischen Temperaturen von Festplatten stehen im Datenblatt.


----------



## riedochs (25. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*

Aus eigener Erfahrung mit einem alten C2D E8400: Passiv ist machbar, aber mit Einschränkungen: Ich hatte als Gehäuse einen CoolerMaster Stacker STC01 der schon recht viel Volumen hat und dort eine geziehlte Luftströmung aufgebaut: Vorne durch eine Blende rein über die Festplatte und dann über die CPU mit einem Scythe Ninja CU oben aus der Rückseite bzw. aus dem Deckel.

Die CPU war auf 0,9V untervoltet und trotzdem gab es ab ca. 28 Grad Raumtemperatur massive Probleme die sich nur durch einen langsam drehenden Lüfter auf der Rückseite lösbar waren.
Die CPU drosselte teilweise stark, was man bei Spielen mit starken FPS Einbrüchen deutlich spürte. Die Spannungswandler wurden zu heiß, das System wurde instabil weil die Spannungen nicht mehr stimmten. Im Sommer war ich durchaus gezwungen auf bis 1,1V vcore zu gehen was ja eigentlich wegen der Abwärme nicht gewollt war. Unter 65 Grad war die CPU schon bei geringer Belastung im Sommer nicht zu bekommen.

Ich würde auf eine Eigenbau Wasserkühlung umsteigen. Mein derzeitiges System (i7 2600k + GTX580) hat 2 Radiatoren mit sehr langsam drehen Lüftern. Nicht hörbar und kühl. Im Heck habe ich 1x120er und im Deckel 1x 420er Radiator. Meine Lüfter gehen nur im Sommer über 500rpm wenn ich nach vielen Stunden zocken über 35 Grad Wassertemperatur komme. Eine Festplatte ist unhörbar in einem Schalldämmgehäusen eingebaut bei dauerhaft 45 Grad und die 2. ist sehr gut entkoppelt (ist aber ab und zu noch ganz leicht hörbar und wird noch gegen eine SSD getauscht). Die Pumpe läuft entkoppelt im Silent Mode und ist nicht hörbar. Das Gehäuse ist noch zusätzlich gedämmt.


----------



## Böhser Cabal (30. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*

So, neues Modem da, ich habe wieder schnelles Internet, so dass ich auch wieder Bilder hochladen kann.

*Ich habe 3 Bilder von meinem PC-Innenleben gemacht und ihn in den Eröffnungsbeitrag hochgeladen, macht euch mal euer eigenes Bild.*






rumor schrieb:


> Ich  werf hier einfach mal den Kamin als lautlose Alternative um einen  leichten Luftzug zu erzeugen in die Runde.
> Leider ist mir das Gehäuse vollkommen unbekannt, deshalb weis ich auch nicht ob und wo sich Öffnungen befinden.
> Was ich dir aber raten kann ist das ein ca 10 cm durchmessendes, 2 Meter  langes Rohr durchaus einen leichten Luftzug erzeugen kann, wenn es  unten warm genug wird.
> Ein Stück Abflussrohr kostet nur n paar Euro, nen Test wäre es also wert.
> ...



Würde mein Rechner nicht unter einer Dachschräge stehen, dann könnte man sich durchaus überlegen ein Rohr auf die Kühlöffnungen zu stellen.
Und ein 70cm langes Rohr würde wohl nicht all zu viel bringen...



Abductee schrieb:


> @Cabal
> Das du die Möglichkeiten eines komplett passiven Systems ausloten willst  kann ich nachvollziehen, einen Basteldrang hat doch jeder.
> Aber würdest du nur mal für einen Probelauf in Erwägung ziehen das System mit ein paar Lüftern auszustatten?
> Nur für einen Testlauf, kannst ja dann wieder abbauen. Mich würde die Temperaturdifferenz brennend interessieren.



Das habe ich mir schon im Hinterkopf durchgerechnet.

Aber...wo genau soll ich den Lüfter platzieren?



riedochs schrieb:


> Aus eigener Erfahrung mit einem alten C2D E8400: Passiv ist machbar, aber mit Einschränkungen: Ich hatte als Gehäuse einen CoolerMaster Stacker STC01 der schon recht viel Volumen hat und dort eine geziehlte Luftströmung aufgebaut: Vorne durch eine Blende rein über die Festplatte und dann über die CPU mit einem Scythe Ninja CU oben aus der Rückseite bzw. aus dem Deckel.
> 
> Die CPU war auf 0,9V untervoltet und trotzdem gab es ab ca. 28 Grad Raumtemperatur massive Probleme die sich nur durch einen langsam drehenden Lüfter auf der Rückseite lösbar waren.
> Die CPU drosselte teilweise stark, was man bei Spielen mit starken FPS Einbrüchen deutlich spürte. Die Spannungswandler wurden zu heiß, das System wurde instabil weil die Spannungen nicht mehr stimmten. Im Sommer war ich durchaus gezwungen auf bis 1,1V vcore zu gehen was ja eigentlich wegen der Abwärme nicht gewollt war. Unter 65 Grad war die CPU schon bei geringer Belastung im Sommer nicht zu bekommen.



Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass mein Gehäuse speziell für lautlose Systeme entworfen worden ist, wo die Abwärme der CPU und der GPU an die Seitenwand weiterleitet.

Und wie sich mein PC im Sommer schlägt, nun, das Ergebnis steht noch aus.


MFG


----------



## Abductee (30. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*



Böhser Cabal schrieb:


> Aber...wo genau soll ich den Lüfter platzieren?



Ich würds an drei Stellen probieren.
Im Heck dort wo der CPU-Kühlkörper sitzt.
Im Deckel
Auf der Rückseite die ganze Seitenwand grob angeblasen.

Was passt denn vorne für ein Lüfter rein? 92 oder 80mm?
Das könnte auch schon einiges bringen.
Bei dem einblasenden Lüfter könnte man auch für einen Dauerbetrieb einen Staubfilter montieren.


----------



## riedochs (30. November 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*

Eben deine Bilder angeschaut. Folgendes ist mir aufgefallen:

1. Der CPU Kühler ist zwar riesig, hat aber kaum Kühloberfläche. Die 2 Heatpipes sind etwas knapp bemessen.
2. Der Luftstrom nach oben wird durch das NT blockiert.
3. Deine Grafikkarte lebt nicht lange. Spannungswandler, Speicher usw. werden nicht gekühlt. Nicht ohne Grund ist der Aufwand bei WaKü GPU Kühlern so groß und es werden fast nur Kühler für Referenzdesign geliefert, die Bauteile müssen gekühlt werden.

Wenn nun doch ein Lüfter rein soll: An der Rückwand und schneide das gelochte Blech vor dem Lüfter weg. Das erzeugt hörbare Strömungsgeräusche und behindert den Luftstrom.


----------



## Nightmarewalker (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*

Ich würde dem TE vorschlagen sich mein System anzuschauen ( ist zwar nicht Voll Passiv, jedoch kann ich neben ihm schlafen während er auf Ssd Rändert bzw. unter Volllast Arbeitet   ): 
Lian Li PC-A77FR = Rot
12 Core Opteron 6168 mit Hd6990 alles Passiv  ( bis auf 2 14cm auf 3.3 Volt Led Fans fürn Airflow im Gehäuse ) mit Lkw Kupfer-Messing Kühler
Eheim 1048 und Phobya Dual Bay 5.25"
64GB ( 8x8 ) Kingston HyperX 1600 ( normale Desktop, kein ECC )
Areca ARC-1320ixl-16
Sea Sonic Platinum Series 860W Semmipassiv - Kingston KC100 SSD


OK der klein-Lkw Kühler sieht zwar nicht so toll aus, liefert aber die Leistung von min. 4 x Radis ala 1260er bzw. Mora 3 

sysProfile: ID: 175937 - Wector

Das ganze ( die Wakü ) kostet sogar noch weniger als mit einem einzigen 1260er als Beispiel und ich habe kurzzeitig im sommer mal Gpu Temps. von unter 68° unter Vollast gehabt bei 38° Hitze im Zimmer und ca. 44° Wassertemp.

Bei Normal Temp. bin ich im schnitt bei unter 50° Gpu sowie bei 30° Cpu.

Denn Ich HASSE Lautstärke und Liebe meine Hardware und solche Temps. wie beim TE hat meine Hardware noch NIE ERLEBT ( und wird es auch nie ).


----------



## Böhser Cabal (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*

Ich habe jetzt seit einiger Zeit den Rechner ohne Probleme laufen.

Da aber das Thema Spannungswandler, Zocken im Sommer oder auch der innere Drang doch noch an der Leistungsschraube rum zu spielen nie wirklich vom Tisch war, habe ich folgendes vor.



Abductee schrieb:


> Ich würds an drei Stellen probieren.
> Im Heck dort wo der CPU-Kühlkörper sitzt.
> Im Deckel
> Auf der Rückseite die ganze Seitenwand grob angeblasen.
> ...





Ich bin auf den Gedanken gekommen in die Seitentür (zum Glück passt die Tür meines alten Towers genau auf die des neuen ) ein großes Loch rein zu schneiden und da einen großen dicken, aber trotzdem leisen Lüfter zu verbauen.

Im Moment bin ich bei DEM HIER hängen geblieben.

Hat einen Durchmesser von 230mm.

Doch geht das auch noch größer?
(Der Lüfter soll aber trotzdem leise sein)

Welche Lüfters empfiehlt ihr?


Danke und Gruß.


----------



## DSHPB (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*

Ich behaupte größer ist garnicht nötig. 230mm sind reichlich, den einfach so langsam wie möglich drehen lassen, geht ja darum, dass du nen Airflow kriegst, nich dass du die Luft umwälzt wie sonst was...


----------



## rackcity (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*

hier: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrIs3PeQ2Bs

aber dann hebt dir dein tower denke ab. zu groß und zu stark 

dann wars das mit silent^^


----------



## Böhser Cabal (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*

So Leute...mal ein kleines Zwischenfazit nach ein paar Monaten Zocken...inklusive den Sommermonaten.


Abstürze hatte ich keine.

Die Temperatur der CPU-Kerne war teilweise bei fast 90°C...geändert hat sich zu meinem Eröffnungspost also nicht wirklich was.


Und...der Rechner funktioniert immer noch.




Allerdings habe ich als Hintertürchen mir dann doch noch den riesigen 230mm-Lüfter geholt.

Die Lüftersteuerung schaut aus einer der oberen Kühlschlitze raus...also nur wenn ich den Lüfter anschalten will, dann mache ich das.


In der Praxis schaut das folgendermaßen aus:


Wenn sich beim Zocken die Temperatur der CPU-Kerne bei 85-90°C einpendelt (System läuft da übrigens immer noch komplett stabil), dann schalte ich den Lüfter an.

Der drückt dann nach einiger Zeit die CPU-Temperatur schon mal um knapp 10°C weiter runter.


Allerdings...wenn man einmal mit so einem Tower zu tun hatte, der ABSOLUT keinen Mux von sich gibt (Ausser gelegentlichen Spulenfiepen, das wärmebedingtem Knacken der Kühlkörperseitenwand, und natürlich wenn die Festplatte mal wieder anspringt---um danach gleich wieder aus zu gehen), dann will man keinen Lüfter anmachen...ausser es ist nicht UNBEDINGT notwendig...und...joar...da sind wir wieder bei meinem Eröffnungspost...wie viel Hitze verträgt so ein System.


Also mittlerweile bekomme ich keine Panik mehr wenn die meine CPU ein wenig an der 90°C-Grenze kratzt...meine Extreme Edition hält das aus.


CPU ist nach wie vor ganz leicht auf 3,71GHZ übertaktet, Hyper Threading deaktiviert und die  GTX980 macht absolut keine Probleme in Form von Bildfehlern usw...


----------



## Ion (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*



> wie viel Hitze verträgt so ein System.


Das wird dir hier wohl niemand sagen können, denn 99% der User verbauen zumindest 1-2 Lüfter.
Meine CPU wird in einem ITX-Gehäuse bei 5V auf den Lüftern nicht wärmer als 60°C, das empfinde ich als nahezu lautlos.
Was ich damit sagen will: Ich verstehe den Sinn eines komplett passiven Systems nicht, weil es Lüfterlösungen gibt die mit ~400rpm laufen und damit höchstens 0.1 Sone "laut" sind. 

Ich würde aber mal vermuten, dass Komponenten die ständig am Temp. Limit laufen schneller ihre Haltbarkeit verlieren 
Solange du keine Probleme mit der Stabilität hast, würde ich mir da keine weiteren Gedanken machen. Mir persönlich wäre nicht wohl bei dem Gedanken das die sich die CPU ständig bei 90° bewegt.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*

Hast du mal Throttlewatch o.Ä. laufen lassen? Eventuell wird die Maximaltemperatur bei dir nur noch durch Throttling gehalten. Eben wegen letzterem sind CPUs auch quasi "unkaputtbar", da sie sich selbst ohne Kühler in Sicherheit bringen können.

Auch der Boost der GTX 980 dürfte sich arg in Grenzen halten. In Kombination bekommst du dann ein System was zwar stabil läuft, aber weniger leistet als es mit stärkerer Kühlung könnte.

Wenn du so was mit Benchmarks testen willst solltest du das nach einer Spielesession machen. Dein Aufbau hat genug Wärmekapazität, dass nach dem Boot noch eine ganze Zeit lang angenehme Temperaturen herrschen.


----------



## S!lent dob (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*

Also erstmal GZ zum passiven System, aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich das sowas teuer und nicht einfach zu bauen ist 
Hatte bis vor kurzem ein Nofan System, ebenfalls mit 0 Sone.

Ich möchte dir da gerne meine Erfahrung mit auf den Weg geben:
Also, ich hatte mit meiner CPU (oder besser CPU´s) keine nennenswerten Temp Probleme. Der X3 lief übertaktet auf 3,3Ghz @ Stock Voltage beim Spielen so um die 60° (angezeigte Temp plus 15° wegen toller Wärmesensoren). Ähnlich war mein undervolteter  X6@ Stock Leistung, naja, minimal drüber hier und da.

Mein einziges Problem, und das mit zwei Grakas, ist der Speicher. Bei meiner ersten, einer Werkspassiven 5770 von Gigabyte ist mir nach rund 2 Jahren wohl der Speicher abgeraucht, es kam zu Bildfehlern.
Das selbe ist mir mit einer von mir umgebauten 7750 passiert. Die CPU hat gefrohren, der Speicher war scheinbar am glühen, trotz Kühlrippchenaufkleber.

Wenn ich da deine 980 sehe bekomm ich Herzrythmusstörungen, ich empfehle dir dringend den Speichersteinchen was gutes zu tuen wenn du die Karte noch länger wie weitere 6 Monate behalten möchtest!

Ansonsten vermute ich, das die Temperaturen auch zwei meiner SSD´s gekillt haben. Da die Biester ja überall, sogar mit Klebeband befestigt werden können, empfehle ich dir die irgendwie auf Blech zu kleben, sodas sie irgendwie kühl bleiben, oder ganz ganz unten hin zu verschrauben, da es unten meist ein paar Grad kühler ist wie weiter oben.

Ansonsten, Hut ab, speziel vor der CPU Temp, die sehe ich schon als sehr Grenzwertig an. evtl wirds mit Flüssigmetal WLP besser? Ich fand die Coollabratory extrem simpel zu verteilen und mein X6 dankt es mir mit knapp über 40° beim Spielen, trotz mehr Takt und Spannung als beim passiven System.

Mein Grund für einen Wechsel zurück zu einem lauten aktiven System waren übrigens nie die CPU sondern die abrauchenden Grakas.


----------



## dudex13 (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*

Hallo Böhser Cabal,

Habe das Selbe Gehäuse bereits seit 2004 im Einsatz und nutze es immer noch.
Scheinbar hat sich bei Deltatronic doch noch etwas getan, bzw. die zusätzliche 
Passivkühlung auf der CPU gab es bei mir noch nicht und die "Verlängerung" der Heatpipe auf 
den Backsidecooler (ich nenne das einfach mal so) der Grafikkarte auch nicht und die GPU wurde auch lediglich mit einer Heatpipe 
versorgt und das Netzteil scheint es nun auch etwas größer zu geben .

Ich dächte damals hatte Deltatronic angegeben das die CPU Heatpipe bis zu 120 Watt weg bekommt,
gut wie man ja sieht hat sich da noch etwas am Aufbau geändert also wird es sicher gerade so noch gehen
mit dem i7 läuft ja schließlich stabil (wie du schreibst)

Die GPU gab es damals nur mit einer "dünneren" Heatpipe dächte waren so max 60 Watt die die weg bekommt

Wer das genauer wissen will sollte da lieber noch mal beim Hersteller nachfragen sind ja nun min 10Jahr bereits her


Gut was kann ich dir zu meinen Erfahrungen sagen.

Zum ersten hatte mehre System bereits in dem Gehäuse

der erste War ein AMD X2 4800+ auf Sockel 939 glaube so 110 Watt TDP CPU müsste das gewesen sein
lief immer stabil aber ist schon ewig her kann dir die Temperaturen leider nicht mehr sagen, Grafikkarten
war irgend was von AMD/ATI damals drin bin mir nicht mehr sicher, aber wie schon S!lent dob schreibt
mach was am RAM gerade da, hatte diese damals extra noch bestückt mit Kühlkörpern, nen Backsitecooler
hatte bzw. musste ich dem Ding damals auch verpassen die Grafikkarte lief keine Frage aber ich glaub an der stelle
waren die Temperaturen doch etwas grenzwertig, lag aber eher an der Heatpipe.

danach wurde das System um bzw aufgerüstet auf ein Intelsystem

Gehäuse ist geblieben 
CPU wurde ein Intel Q9450 müsste ein 95 Watter sein hat man auch deutlich gemerkt die Rückwand wurde nicht mehr so warm
die AMD Hölle war halt ein Strom Vernichter viel rauch um nix ein Grund wegen des Updates, der Intel CPU war recht gut
bin oder wäre sogar heute noch mit der Leistung zufrieden hatte jahre lang nie Problem mit dem gehabt.
einen Kleinen Haken hatte die Sache aber noch wo ich mir noch nicht sicher bin ob das bei den Aktuellen Boards und Chipsätzen der Fall ist.
Zumindest habe ich damals ein X48 Plattform genutzt also wieder so ein Glücksgriff  zwar viel Leistung aber auch extrem viel Abwärme vom
Chipsatz, dem ich dann einen CPU Towerkühler verpasst hab und selbst dieser verdammt warm wurde zwar nicht so das es abstürzt aber
denke schon der musste etwas leiden, im Sommer habe ich dann meist die Towertür weg gelassen.
Da die Spannungswandler auf dem Board (GA-X48-DQ6) durch den Chipsatzkühler mit gekühlt wurden welche
ich ja geändert habe, habe ich auch an den Spannungswandlern am Board noch Hand anlegen müssen.

dann waren so die Spielzeiten Interesse bedingt vorbei und das mit dem Chipsatz hat mir auch nicht so toll gefallen.
und das Green IT gedönst fing an immer Effizientere Prozessoren die für den Alltag ausreichen und alles können.

Heute benutze ich in dem Gehäuse ein i3 4330T auf einem MSI B85M-G43
schön ist die Kompatibilität man bekommt das alles irgendwie wie man sieht
auf jeden Sockel passend gemacht gut von 939 auf 775 war glaube kein Problem 
auf 1150 musste ich ein bisschen bohren aber geht auch und ob da nun nen ATX
Board oder µATX drin ist war eher eine Kosten frage sollte nichts kosten 


Temperaturen heute wenn interessiert es 
aber gut hab mal nachgeschaut 30°C bei einem 35TDP CPU

bei dem was vorher drin war macht man sich darüber keine Gedanken mehr

Die alte Hardware würde heute immer noch laufen,
aber gerade der X2 4800+ wird sicher ausgedient haben (einfach zu Ineffizienz)

den RAM vom Q9450  (Corsair DDR3 XMS) läuft momentan noch auf dem i3
hierbei muss ich sagen das 2V RAM aber das Board geht nur bis 1,8V bekomme
ich beim System Start Stabilitätsproblem aber wenn er einmal läuft läuft er

Hardware ist mir in der ganzen Zeit nichts kaputt gegangen eher wurde die Hardware
einfach zu alt oder es gab schlichtweg einfach was besseres am Markt bevor sie kaputt geht
den Q9450 lief sogar OC mit 3,1GHz größtenteils alles über den RAM und etwas mehr VCore
waren nötig.


Was kann ich noch Abschließend dazu sagen.

1. Die HDD würde mich nerven (müsste raus, gibt ja nun mittlerweile groß genug SSDs  )
2. Den Lüfter gut Notfallbetrieb im Sommer wenn es zu warm wird (aber eigentlich gehört der da nicht rein  )
3. VRAM muss was gemacht werden und kann auch mit wenig Aufwand gemacht werden
4. Spannungswandler auf der Grafikkarte sollte es auch was geben ansonsten wird es etwas aufwändiger (könnte man auch mal mit drüber nachdenken)
5. und Mainboard Chipsatz (könnte aber sein die sind so Effizienz geworden das da nichts gemacht werden muss der X48 war jedenfalls einen Katastrophe)
CPU gut läuft hart an der grenze und läuft ja stabil Deltatronic scheint ja hier wie gut zu sehen mit dem kühler nach zu helfen.

Was man da noch verbessern könnte wäre bzw. habe ich damals gemacht.
damals hatte das GA-X48-DQ6 auf der Rückseite vom Mainboard kleine Kühlkörper angebracht, welche ich natürlich
gegen etwas Effizienteres getauscht habe, logisch ich habe hinter dem Board eine riesige Kühlfläche damals waren die
"Boardabstandshalter" in die Kühlwand ein gepresst glaub 12mm lang, also ein stück Alu 40x40x10 zurecht geschnitten
mit Wärmeleitkleber an der Kühlwand befestigt und ein paar Wärmeleitpads bestellt gab es damals glaube in 40x40x3 und 2mm
das ganze hab ich natürlich auch beim Chipsatz gemacht, gut die rückseiten zu kühlen ist halt damals nur Feintuning gewesen
halt so kleine Besonderheiten Details die eventuell etwas bringen "könnten" keine Ahnung ob es was gebracht hat 

generell einfach nicht zu viele Gedanke drüber machen, das zeug wird eher zu alt als das es die einen Hitzetod stirbt

dachte es geht hier um reine Passiv System und da gehört nun mal kein Lüfter rein, darum sollte ein Lüfter auch keine Alternative werden oder sein
wenn dann hilft man Passiv nach, gut ein i7 990X und GTX 980 ist eine Herausforderung für sich aber genau darum geht es diese zu meistern.
zumindest waren das damals auch meine Beweggründe den X2 4800+ komplett Passiv unter Kontrolle zu bekommen und Später ein OC Q9450


wenn ich noch mal so ambitioniert wäre wie damals und so etwas machen wollte, 
könnte ich mir gut vorstellen einen für die Grafikkarte einen Aufsatz von einer Wasserkühlung zu holen wo 
schon RAM und Spannungswandler mit gekühlt werden das Ding in die CNC alle Stege und Wasser Kanäle 
runter gefräst auf 0 und 4 löcher rein, Heatpipe Aufsatz drauf und neben dran noch von Fischer Elektronik 
ein paar Kühlprofile bestellet und die zusätzlich rings herum zur passiv Kühlung mit angebracht.

nur so als Anregung 


Ansonsten schöne Sache das sich doch noch jemand ran wagt an Passiv System 
Lüfterkühlung hat einfach jeder Wasserkühlungen gibt es auch mittlerweile immer mehr fertig von x Herstellern
(hier muss ich noch was zu sagen also durch die Wasserkühlung habe ich mehr Hardware geschrottet als mit dem Passivsystem aber eher weil mal was undicht wurde  )
da ist schon so ein Highend-Passiv-System was besonderes  alles andere wäre zu einfach, weiter so

_Bilder müsste ich mal suchen hatte damals welche gemacht, und auch irgend wo 
bei hardwarelux im Board drin den Thread scheint es aber nicht mehr zu geben_

Gruß Dude


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Ein High-End System komplett PASSIV gekühlt - Die Temperaturfrage*

Dann liefere ich doch meinen Bericht auch hier in diesem Thread ab:

Folgendes System wird vollständig passiv gekühlt:

i7 6700K, Verlustleistungslimit bei zurzeit noch 70W (hier muss ich noch etwas nach unten regeln und das Optimum finden)
Thermalright "Le Grand Macho"
Gigabyte Z170X-UD5 TH
16GB HyperX FURY DDR4-2666 DIMM CL15 Dual Kit 
Fractal Design Define R5
Seasonic X-460 Platinum

Nach anfänglichen Problemen mit dem Mainboard, die mittlerweile  auf nervige Kleinigkeiten reduziert werden konnten, ist dieses System seit drei Tagen in Betrieb. Es kam bisher zu keinen Abstürzen im Betrieb (außer im BIOS, aber das hat andere Gründe). 
Eine Anmerkung dazu: Das verbaute Mainboard scheint die nette Eigenschaft zu haben nach einem BIOS Update ohne anschließenden CMOS Reset für Probleme mit ACPI zu sorgen. In Fedora 23, wie in Windows 10 läuft ein Kern anschließend immer mit maximaler Auslastung. Unter Windows tarnt sich das Problem als "Systemspeicher und komprimierter Speicher".
Konnte das Auftreten heute reproduzieren nachdem ich erneut auf das aktuellste BIOS geupdated habe. Ein CMOS Reset hat wiederum Abhilfe  verschafft..
Das Define R5 hat an der Decke drei herausnehmbare Platten, wobei die hinteren zwei entfernt wurden, um die Konvektion der warmen Luft aus dem Gehäuse heraus zu ermöglichen. 
Nach über 20 Minuten Prime95 oder Cinebench R15 werden nach und nach etwa 90°C "Package"-Temperatur in HWMonitor erreicht. Die dargestellten Temperaturwerte erscheinen mir auch äußerst realistisch, im Idle liegt die bereits genannte bei etwa 30°C bis 40°C, die einzelnen Kerne werden mit etwa fünf bis zehn Kelvin weniger gelistet.

Zu den Temperaturen:
Während in Prime der CPU Takt auf etwa 3.5 GHz reduziert wird, läuft Cinebench noch immer mit Basistakt, dem thermischen Limit zu trotz. Dem BIOS von Gigabyte sei Dank scheint der 4.2GHz Turbo bereits in der automatischen Einstellung auf allen Kernen aktiv zu sein.
Den meisten werden 90°C CPU Temperatur zu hoch sein, letztendlich läuft der Prozessor aber nur einen Bruchteil der Betriebszeit unter Volllast. Und bis zu den 105°C der maximalen Spezifikation ist es noch immer ein Stück hin. 
Dennoch werde ich mich Richtung 60W Limit bewegen und den Einfluss auf die Taktung bzw. Performance beobachten.

Ein spätes Update:
Inzwischen läuft die CPU mit einem Limit von 45W. Bei Anwendungen die nicht alle Kerne auslasten werden die 4.2GHz dennoch gehalten. Bei Vollauslastung (Simulationen, Eigenwertberechnungen mit SLEPc oder ARPACK) pendelt sich der Takt zwischen 3.4 und 3.6GHz ein. Die 70°C Grenze wird jedoch nicht mehr überschritten, auch nach mehreren Stunden Last. 
Ein besserer Kühler als der Grand Macho würde sicherlich auch ein höheres Powerlimit zulassen.


----------

